# Please my Friends pray , pray for Becksters tomorrow



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello my Dear Friends ,

sorry I have not been around much I have been slowly working up the strenght for tomorrow it is the dreaded day has finally come Becky liver shunt surgery im very scared and worried because I have been through so much for her loosing her would kill me she has become a big part of me , since she needed round the clock care , I love her and want God to give her health and life poor thing has been through so much :wub::wub::wub:



Anna xooxxoxoxo


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am praying for you and Becky haven't forgotten about you two!
Please keep us updated on the progress


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I will be for sure. Do you know what time her surgery will take place?


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Anna, I am praying for sweet little Becky, that the surgery will go well tomorrow, that she will recover quickly, and that she will be a happy healthy little girl who lives a long, long life with you, eating yummy food and playing all day and just being a happy little dog.
I am sure you must be so scared. We are all here with you, praying for you and her. When you are scared tomorrow, please come talk to us and we will be here for you.
Lots of love from me and Daisy and Max to you and sweet Becky.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I haven't stopped praying for Becky. Praying that everything goes wonderful, and she recovers and lives a long happy life. Strength to you as well Ana.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Anna, I will say prayers for you and Becky. I do so pray that the surgery is successful and she's bouncing around soon.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Still praying Anna. May God wrap his arms around you and Becky tonight and tomorrow and get you both through this.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Anna - Becky is in all our hearts and prayers, I know. We will all be here for you and her and will await the good news from the vet after surgery. Stay strong for her. She knows how very much you love her. :wub::grouphug:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Madison's Mom said:


> I will be for sure. Do you know what time her surgery will take place?



I think around Noon .....


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Praying very very hard for little Becky tomorrow that the surgery is a success and she will finally be a very healthy little girl.:grouphug:


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Will be praying very hard for you and Becky. Please keep us posted and know that we are thinking of you..


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Be assured I will be praying for a successful surgery for your little Becky! I believe with all the prayers and love surrounding her, that all will go well! Will be keeping an eye out for your update!


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Your in my thoughts and prayers please keeps updated xx


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We're all holding you and Becky in our hearts and prayers, all wanting her to be well again..


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Prayers for Becky for a great surgery! Hugs to you too Anna.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Anna, both you and Becky are in my prayers. Please keep us updated on her recovery.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I definitely will be concentrating loving thoughts for you and darling Becky.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I was waiting to hear when the surgery was..... Will pray extra for Becky  and for her Mommy


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lifting up prayers for you guys. Big, big hugs!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sending thoughts and prayers for a very positive outcome for little Becky and you too. I know that we are all going to be waiting to hear from you tomorrow.


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Becky.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Your little fluff will be in my prayers...hoping everything goes well !


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

LOVE YOU ALL, WHERE WOULD I BE WITH OUT YOU GUYS xooxoxoxxoox


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Loves, Hugs, and Prayers for Becky and Mommy!*

Hi Anna,

We're sending loves and lots of prayers for Becky! She's a fighter and so is her Mommy and I'm sure she'll make it out of this just fine! 

Biscuit send his love and hugs, and well wishes to Becky to!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I will continue to pray for that beautiful baby girl and of course for you too!!:wub::wub:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Godbless all of you <3


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dearest Anna,

My heart and prayers are with both you and darling Becky. I have had you in my thoughts and prayers every single day.

I did share your link on my FB page ... I hope you and friends saw it. 

Sending you so much love and heartfelt hugs.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Anna, it is surgery day for you here in Greece already, so prayers are going out to our loving Father for watchfulness for Becky's situation. I know you are scared, any of us would be, it is a human response! It prompts us to our knees because we know how weak we really are---so we will lift you and Beck up all day! God doesn't say that this world will be trouble-free, but He does promise to see us through the difficult times whatever they are---so we ALL send you warm love & hope along w/our prayers for you. We will be waiting w/you! Hugs.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I will definitely be praying for Becky with all my heart!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thinking of you today!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Anna, our thoughts and prayers are with you and Becky today. Please keep us updated.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Thinking of you today and praying for Becky.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Praying for little Becky.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thinking of, and praying for Becky today.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Praying for little Becky today.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm praying that everything goes well for Becky. Please keep us updated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Prayers for Becky and Anna today. rayer:


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Praying all goes well for Becky.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello my friends I just dropped her off ........ i miss her already


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

aksm4 said:


> Hello my friends I just dropped her off ........ i miss her already


Just try to keep busy Anna. Did they let you know how long the surgery will take or how long until she will be taken in? Will they give you any updates if you call? We're all here for you today. :grouphug:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hello From Pa Yogi And I Are Praying For Your Little One And You. God Bless!*


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Well the surgeon had told me she will do pre op blood work etc.... so around noon yes the orderly that came to take her told me i will get a call from surgeon or tech when she is out of surgery ...


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Anna, Ya'll are in my prayers this morning. Will be checking back for news.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thinking of you and Becky today............praying that all goes well !!!!!!!!!!!! Please keep us updated of the progress


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes, I sure am.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Just got off the phone with the surgeon her blood work came back normal accept low protein which is normal for liver dogs she told me and its on they are sedating her and taking her in !!!!!!!! she did mention Becky is calm and sweet  pray guys !!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Cant stop thinking about Becky!!!!!! still praying for her


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Pray janene Pray she is surgery as we type xoxoxxo


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I know Anna..................... I know...................... you are a strong person Anna and I know that Becky is a strong little girl!!!!! everyone here is praying for an awesome recovery!!!!!!!!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Love you guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thinking about you and Becky...prayers and hugs. Please keep us posted!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is after 6:00 PM in Greece---just checking in to see about Becky & you Anna. Hoping for all the best!


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Just now seeing this. Sending lots of prayers for Becky and Mommy. Hugs to you Anna.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

That is a great sign that Becky's blood work was good.
I am sure it is because of all of the extra love and care you have given her - she is a strong little girl.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Praying Anna and thinking of you and Becky.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Still praying!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

How long does the proceedure last???? and when do they contact you????


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Biting my nails , anxious for Becky.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

she went in around noon surgeon had told me spay and shunt about 1 hour and a half should be getting a call around 3 pm i guess !!!!!!!!! im breathing omg !!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

You are so strong Anna, I think (no I would) be circleing around like a hawk at the vets like some pysco path LOL !!!! OK so three PM ok......................


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

i DONT have a choice but to be strong


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

nooo I know that but still you are very diciplined............. !!!!!!!!!! you have alot of control over your emotions......... which I think is great!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Life has been hard on me Janene , God has tested me alot !!!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

thinking of you and Becky .... sending you big hugs and positive well wishes:wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

UPDATE BECKY IS OUT OF SURGERY !!!!!! surgeon told me everythng went well , but she is not out of the woods yet next 48 hours very crucial so keep praying my friends we are done with step number 1 !!!!!!!!!! GO BECKY FIGHT YOU LITTLE CHAMP SHE TOLD SHE IS AWAKE ALREADY !!!!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Anna, so happy the surgery went well. I will keep on praying that the next few days go well too.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

This is wonderful news! 
Past the first hurdle.
Go Becky Go! We know you can do it!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Horray... step number one ACCOMPLISHED WELL!! :chili: 
Will be continuing the prayers for complete and speedy recovery!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Great start Miss Becky! Stay strong little one. We are praying and cheering for you  .


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

That's wonderful!!! Sending that baby a wee, gentle cyber hug and kiss right now. :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

GREAT!! I'll be praying ! N


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Love you Debbie <3


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am so glad to hear the surgery is over, went well, and that spunky little girl is awake already! You can breathe a sigh of relief to be past this critical point.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

She is a little fighter!!!!!!!!! thats great............will keep her in my prayers!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, thank goodness! Prayers will continue for darling Becky that the next 48 hours are uneventful ... and, with only good news!

Will Becky stay in the hospital over the next 48 hours or so?

Anna, I am sending continuing love and healing hugs for both you and Becky!:wub::wub:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes sweet Marie she is staying in because they can go into seizures , ascites etc.....surgeon told me if everything goes well she is coming home friday !!!!!! I cant wait to get that phone call it will be the best phone call i have ever gotten sweet Becky home and healthy


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Ohhh Anna that will be awesome. Are they going to keep you posted with the updates on how she is doing??????????????


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh thank God!!!!! The very first thought I had when I woke today was of dear little Becky. My wish is that once she recovers fully from the surgery, she will be healthy and happy for the next 15 or so years.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

So glad to hear that Becky is out of surgery. Hang in there Baby Girl!! Lots of people praying for you and your Mommie...


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you so much Sweet Silvie xoxo , yes they are going to keep me updated next one is at around 6 pm before surgeon goes home and then she told me i could call anytime during the night ..


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

thats great that you can call like that....................... !!!!!!!! Hugs to you and Becky


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

aksm4 said:


> UPDATE BECKY IS OUT OF SURGERY !!!!!! surgeon told me everythng went well , but she is not out of the woods yet next 48 hours very crucial so keep praying my friends we are done with step number 1 !!!!!!!!!! GO BECKY FIGHT YOU LITTLE CHAMP SHE TOLD SHE IS AWAKE ALREADY !!!!!


Yay! Praying for a full and speedy recovery  :hugs: to Anna and little Becky :grouphug:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I know you are glad the surgery is over. Praying everything continues to improve and your little girl will be home soon.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Anna,

So happy to hear Becky woke up from her surgery!! That is a great and big milestone 

Will keep praying... always praying for miss Becky


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Did the surgeon say if they were able to locate the shunt & tie it off? We were told immediately after surgery that it had been an easy find & we took Kirby home w/us---his seizures did not start for a long time afterward. You will be in my prayers!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Good news. You are a little fighter, Becky. Will pray for your continued recovery.:chili::chili:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey sweet Sandi yes they found the shunt and put ameroid constrictor which closes it off slowly  but still first 48 hours are very risky !


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Didn't know this was happening...

Sending Angels:innocent::innocent::innocent::innocent: to look after Becky for fast recovery:heart:





*


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was go very glad to see that little Becky did so well as far as her surgery is concerned. Will certainly continue to pray for her that the next 48 will have a very positive outcome. Snuggles and Chrissy send their thoughts and prayers for Becky too!!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

So far, so good. Still praying for baby girl to recover quickly. Stay strong Mommy, that little girl is gonna be fierce and ready to play before you know it. Give her hugs and kisses from all her Aunties when you can.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So glad that she is out of surgery and doing well. Will keep praying for her recovery.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Anna, so happy all went well with Becky's surgery. Prayers for a speedy recovery and for her to be back to herself. Hugs!!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

UPDATE NUMBER 2 Surgeon just called me Becksters is doing good she even had a stoll already and she is sedated and slepping they tried to feed her nothing yet next update before i go to bed !!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

So good to hear that!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Yogi and i are praying for you Be Brave and Stay Strong We Will Be Thinking of you*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Anna - I'm so glad that Becky came out of surgery and they think it went well. :chili: Music to all our ears. I'm sorry I wasn't on today but was at the orthopedist and MRI most of the day so didn't get to check in. I'm so proud of both of you and so thankful to the vet. Still praying during recovery and that Becky will be back in your arms soon.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Please keep us posted


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you so much my friends i love the well wishes keeps me going  xoxoxooxxoxo


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I like the sounds of things. Great news!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

aksm4 said:


> UPDATE NUMBER 2 Surgeon just called me Becksters is doing good she even had a stoll already and she is sedated and slepping they tried to feed her nothing yet next update before i go to bed !!!!


Thank you for the update, Anna. It sounds like Becky is recovering nicely! 

Positive thoughts and prayers ... and, more love and hugs coming your way.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

ahh another good update! ... as I've said, I think with all the prayers, good wishes, and love she just HAS to do fine!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

So far, so good! Anna, I hope you get some good rest tonight. It sounds like little Becky is in good hands.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for the update....I've thought about little Becky all day long. Still saying prayers for you both.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Just came to check on little Becky...so glad the surgery went well. Will you be able to see her soon or visit? I hope you are able to bring her home soon healthy and strong:wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the update-- what good news! I hope you can get her home soon, which will really put your mind at ease.


----------



## Purple (Dec 6, 2012)

That's such great news. These little doggies are such fighters. Recover well dear Becky.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Awesome news! Praying for your baby girl, and Mommy, too.
Xoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm so glad her surgery went well! I pray she continues to do great and no seizures. Have you talked to the yet this morning?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that encouraging update on little Becky. Prayers will continue untill a full recovery and looking for today's update when you find out the latest news from your Vet.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Goodmorning my friends the last update on Becky was at 6 am when i called they told me she is stable not eating a thing  and still not out of the woods


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Thinking of sweet Becky this morning.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hold on and be strong. Lifting up a prayer!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying for you Becky!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Praying for her, Anna.

She will be okay.... She is stable. Eating may take a bit of coaxing.... You know Becky isn't a great eater. But they will figure something out. Do they know Becky is picky?

Hugs hon....


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

checking on Becky....still hoping she will keep improving ❀


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great that she is stable Anna! Try and not look too closely at the hour by hour, more to the day by day improvements. I know that isn't easy! She has been through 2 major surgeries and it is going to take some time for that little body to come back to full strength. I would leave her there as long as they think necessary too.
You need to rest & gain some reserve---you have had a lot on your plate for a long time and you will need to be strong when she comes home. You have our permission to shut down for now & rest! 
Sending you much love, and many prayers.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Update Becky surgeon just called me ,

She told me surgery wise she is doing well abdomen is tender on palpitation to be expected , sugar is low because she is not eating so i asked if i can bring her favorite things treats chicken activia yogurt she said YES that is great so my DH just left to deliver Becksters favorites hopes she eats for me !!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I bet she'll eat those treats Anna and it will also comfort her! She's in good hands.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying that she eats her favorites, to get her sugar up. So glad she is doing well surgery wise. Get all better Little Becky!!! We are all pulling for you, sweet angel!!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Anna, Becky will feel better just seeing you. Still praying..


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear she is stable. I don't know about pups and major surgery, but generally with humans the second day is worse.

I hope Becky will eat her special treats today.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I hope they are giving her something for the low sugar--nutrical or karo syrup? They will certainly know how to handle it so it is good that she is there. I think your sending her favs was a brilliant idea, Anna. 'Good husband to do "meals on wheels."
Thanks for the up-date---now have a cuppa tea & put your feet up!:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:heart: Sending love to you and Becky.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes they are pumping extra glucose in her iv ...... my husband went to see her and he fed her some activia yogurt and some chicken bites .....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Great that she ate for your husband. It sounds like she's doing pretty well, especially with all that she's been through. Come on Becky, we're all routing for you!!!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

im scared to go later but they said to come back and try to feed her some more later , my hubby said its not a pretty sight she has iv coming out of everywherre looks dazed out im scared but if she will eat ?????


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Anna, just remember she just had a big surgery and this is what its like afterwards. Go and see her it will probably be good for both of you. Hugs, and please keep us posted.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Anna thats great that she is making it through!!!!! and even more excellent that she is eating from her Daddy (Daddy's girl thats for sure) Please keep us updated and I will keep my prayers for Becky and you!!! hugs


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Praying for Becky and you also ..God bless.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Anna, I am sure that anyone would be apprehensive to see their little one in the state that Becky is in, and you certainly have every right to feel that way. Perhaps seeing her and feeding her would be just the thing that she needs to perk up a bit. I am sure that once you see her yourself, you will be glad that you did. Still praying for Becky that she will be back to her old self soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Anna, try to imagine how she looks before you go so you can be more prepared for her sake. Remember how Luna looked after her first surgery---all shaved, etc. It was a shock to you I know. You will need to maintain your composure for Becky's sake. I would also take something that smells like you---maybe a pj top---and leave it with her. I think it gives them security and that will help her to heal. 
You are doing a great job---just hang in there!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Anna, try to imagine how she looks before you go so you can be more prepared for her sake. Remember how Luna looked after her first surgery---all shaved, etc. It was a shock to you I know. You will need to maintain your composure for Becky's sake. I would also take something that smells like you---maybe a pj top---and leave it with her. I think it gives them security and that will help her to heal.
> You are doing a great job---just hang in there!


:goodpost:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Anna - glad to see the updates. If you went through equivalent surgery to what she did, you wouldn't feel much like eating either. I gather they're giving her what she needs via IV. As for seeing her - you're a mommy. It's amazing what we will see and do for our kids. We just have to put on our big girl panties When my son was 1 he needed an operation. I had my husband walk him into the OR - I just couldn't see him be put under but then I had to prep for what he'd look like when he came out. I just summoned all my strength and really the mommy instinct kicked in and all I cared about was that my baby came out of the surgery and would hopefully be okay. None of the rest matters. Sending you hugs for when you're there -- all our arms are around you. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Anna, I think it's great and a very positive sign that Becky is stable and eating some food that your DH fed her. 

I love the advice Sandi and Sue gave you ... I couldn't have expressed it any better.

I do feel it is up to you how you feel about going to see and feed Becky. I, personally, think it would be good for both you and Becky ... but, I understand if you need another day. It's great that you and your husband can visit her while she is starting to recover from the surgery.

If you do decide to see Becky, please give her a gentle kiss and soft healing hug from her Auntie Marie. I am thinking about you and precious Becky around the clock. Bless Becky's daddy for being there, too.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Just got home from visiting Becky she is so dazed out she looks lost and confused she did a very tiny bit of yogurt that is it im sad she dont look to well and she was trembling when i was in the room with her hope its not the start of siezures (((


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

ohhh Anna I am sorry that you are going through this!!! you are a brave ,strong momma !!!! I am glad that you went in to see her. Did they say when you might be able to take her home????? hugs to you and Becksters!!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Anna, her little body has been though a lot and she is exhausted. It is always so scary to see them after surgery. They always look so fragile.
Please try not to worry and try to focus on the positive. The vet said she is stable, and she is eating. Even if it is only a little, it is something. She is there at the hospital where they can keep a close watch.
I bet she was very happy and comforted to see you.
Still praying for your tough little girl!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

That is just it she was not excited to see me , she did not react much this what hurt my heart i wanted to lift her spirits


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

She was but probably just very tired!!!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

But she knows you were there and that you love her.
I bet it helped her. She is probably exhausted and also might feel yucky from the medication.
It is like when we go see a sick friend or relative at the hospital. They are happy to see you, but they are not themselves so they might not show it because they don't feel well.
It is probably good that she did not get too excited. She needs to rest and use all her strength to get better, right?


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I bet they are keeping her somewhat sedated to keep her from moving around too much. Try to stay positive and look forward to seeing improvements real soon.

We're here for you.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh Anna..... I know how hard that must have been 

I'm happy to hear she ate a tiny bit for your husband and again for you. That is a good thing.

I know you want her to be happier to see you, but like others have said - they are probably sedating her to keep her calm.

And the second day is always a bad one... They just feel so crummy. It's good she is under such good care.

Will keep praying for her.

T


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

it must be soooooo hard to see her like that. I'm hoping tomorrow is a much better day.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Anna, I don't think you should take it personally or too hard that Becky wasn't outwardly excited to see you. she _just_ had a big surgery- it's totally normal to 1. to be groggy/sedated 2. to be in some discomfort 3. to not have as much appetite. I think it is harder on you than it is for her -- these little dogs are quite resilient. Please be strong and have faith and thanks that the shunt was corrected and that she is doing well  one day at a time... :hug:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you my dear friends for keeping me grounded i feel guilty now i should probably be very thankful to god for all the answered prayers she is doing well and recovering beautifully ......


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Be Brave Mommy*

*Hello from pa-iam checking back on your baby. all my prayers are going out for her,and you to. with all this love on this site and oh so many prayers, i do think all will be well,*

*You are a great mommy, but yorr sadness must be kept from her.*
*Like we all do in life/put it away-cry your heart at home.*
*before you know,your little one will be home with you.*
*Many Blessings From Pa For You my dear!*


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Anna, please do not feel guilty about your emotions right now. You have been through so much with Becky and only want the very best for her. Tomorrow is yet another day and as each day goes by, little Becky will start to feel better. And as others too have said, little Becky is still pretty tired out after going through the surgeries that she did.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Anna, you're a good mommy. Today and maybe tomorrow will be her crappy feeling days. In a few weeks this will just be a memory. As my Mom always said sometimes you have to back your ears up and do it. Sending hugs to all of you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Anna, I am glad you were able to visit Becky! Kudos!
Try to also remember to not gage each situation, but a broader look at the improvements---she can stand, she can eat, she knows you are there---even if her response isn't what seems appropriate! 
Once my DH told me he brought me flowers when I had just had surgery & I told him to "throw them in the trash, what I need is pain control meds." Poor guy! I don't remember ANY of it! I don't think Becky will remember much either, and that is good. We are all so happy that you have come this far & that she is stable. Tomorrow is another day! Hugs.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Anna, it was good you went to see Becky. You should understand that when dogs have liver ailments and have surgery their recovery from anthesia is much slower than the average healthy dog undergoing surgery. She will be out of it for a couple of days and you will see her come back. She is a tiny fluff that just went through a major surgery. Be strong for her. She will bounce back. Did the vet offer any information about when she would come home...etc. Hugs and prayers to you and Becky.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

aksm4 said:


> That is just it she was not excited to see me , she did not react much this what hurt my heart i wanted to lift her spirits


Oh, darling Anna ... Becky is just still so sedated. I am sure she was happy and felt comforted to see you. You are her Mommy ... and, she knows how much you love her. 

I am praying that you will get some much needed rest tonight ... although I know it is hard for you not to worry. I wish we could all be there with you to hold your hand, give you hugs, and help put your heart and mind at ease.

I will be checking for updates. And, remember if you need to talk on the phone ... I am here.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Anna and everyone!

Sorry I have been offline for a few days dealing with Biscuit. I finally came back to check in on you and Becky. Becky's surgery has been on our minds. 

I am happy to hear the great news that the surgery went well and that Becky is on a track of recovery. It brings warm to my heart to hear that Becky did recognize her mommy when you visit her which is a great signs she's tuned in to your present. It bring back great memories of when we had to visit Biscuit in the ER when he is was almost completed sedated. 

Becky is blessed to have such a strong mommy like you and the loving, support, and prayers from her extended SM family. 

Continue to be strong and hang in there Mommy! You've done everything that you could have possible done for Becky! Try to get some rest when you can so you can have more cuddle times with Becky when she is discharge! 

We'll be thinking of you both and waiting for more great news! 

p.s. I'll post a detail update on Biscuit shortly which is not too favorable at the moment.

Biscuit says! WAY TO GO BECKY!!! Hope you get well soon! 

Vinh & Ann


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

My Friends ,

just wanted to say thank you sooo much for alll the support i love you all xoxoxoox

i called around 11 pm they told me Becky ate some chicken tonight WOOO HOOOOOO i hope she continues to eat the nurse was so excited to tell me PRAYERS MOVES MOUNTAINS oooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxxoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah!!! Glad that the report from the nurse was good!! Keep up the good work Becky!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Go Becky go! On the healing road little one  .


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, darling Anna ... Becky is just still so sedated. I am sure she was happy and felt comforted to see you. You are her Mommy ... and, she knows how much you love her.
> 
> I am praying that you will get some much needed rest tonight ... although I know it is hard for you not to worry. I wish we could all be there with you to hold your hand, give you hugs, and help put your heart and mind at ease.
> 
> I will be checking for updates. And, remember if you need to talk on the phone ... I am here.



Marie i just wanted to tell you THANK YOU for being so sweet :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So good to hear Becky is making progress!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying today is a better day! The fact she ate some chicken is great. I think we often expect 'leaps' in the recovery process when in fact of cases of such major surgery... it is tiny baby steps. BUT! those baby-steps still lead to the right destination and that is what counts in the big-picture!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Gad To Hear the update. your little one has been in my prayers also. be strong*
*in no time she will be home with you again!*


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

On my way to go see Becksters and bring more chicken hope today she is feeling better .......


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I hope that sweet Becky is feeling better today.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure hoping that today will be a better day for little Becky and that she eats for you. Looking forward to the next update when you get home.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

That's a good report. Give her a little, gentle kiss from all her Aunties here who love her!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

aksm4 said:


> Marie i just wanted to tell you THANK YOU for being so sweet :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


Awww ... thank you, Anna. And, love back to you ... :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:

I'll be checking in to see if Becky ate her chicken that you are taking her this morning. I have a feeling that she will eat some!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

hoping little Becky has a good day today and keeps getting better. still thinking of your little sweetheart , sending lots of love ♡


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear sweet Becky ate a little last night! I hope you have a good visit with her today and will be looking forward to your report.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this...I am happy to hear Becky's improving and will keep your baby in my prayers.


----------



## Lili 1 (Apr 9, 2012)

I hope everythyng goes well...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Got home a while ago had to take Luna to the groomers so here is the update she ate chicken ))))) she was very happy to see me and they told me if all goes well tomorrow at 1 pm she comes home so guys lets pray hard she stays well and tomorrow we do a happy dance all together !!!!!!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

YAY!!!! Thanks for the excellent update!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:cheer::happy::happy::cheer:

:sHa_banana::sHa_banana::sHa_banana: . . . just practicing for tomorrow!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

That's fantastic news!!!! :chili: :aktion033::yahoo::clap::dancing banana:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Excellent news!:chili:
Such a good sign that she is eating.
I bet you can't wait for tomorrow to get here!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

omg PRAY GUYS SHE BEHAVES TO COME HOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Great news !!!! Praying all goes well, and she!s back home tomorrow!!! COME ON BECKY!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you Dear Lord! This is wonderful news!!! :chili:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

We are almost there !!!! just today and Becksters comes home it seems unreal that i went through all of this with Becky from May 2012 until now Jan 2013 what a fight we both fought ................


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Keeping Becky in our thoughts. Hoping she gets lots of rest and gets stronger so she can go home  .


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Anna sorry that I have not been here to post a YIPPPEEEEEEEEEE for you and Becky!!! that is amazing news I am truly happy that things are working out as they should be................... Hugs to you and Becksters


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Anna, I had tears reading your update. I cannot wait for Becky go come home to you. Stay strong I believe she will!! :chili:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST WHERE WOULD I BE WITHOUT YOU GUYS I MEANT THIS FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART LOVE YOU GUYS ! xooxoxoxoxoxoxxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Now, that is absolutely the very best news for today!!! Praying real hard when tomorrow l comes and Becky comes home to you!!! Sounds as though she really has made some great strides after undergoing the surgeries that she had to endure. Way to go Becky!!!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

OMG!!! That is awesome. She must be doing really well... Praying she will be home with you tomorrow.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Anna, fantastic news!!!!!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow!!! So glad to hear she's doing well.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So happy to hear Becky's update 

So exciting!

Will keep praying....and hope she comes home tomorrow.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

aksm4 said:


> Got home a while ago had to take Luna to the groomers so here is the update she ate chicken ))))) she was very happy to see me and they told me if all goes well tomorrow at 1 pm she comes home so guys lets pray hard she stays well and tomorrow we do a happy dance all together !!!!!!!!


Ahhh love seeing update being better and better.... sound like you'll soon have your baby home.... :yahoo: ...hmmm think we'll start on that happy dance now!! :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::happy::happy::happy dance::happy dance::dancing banana::dancing banana::wavetowel2: Working on my moves for tomorrow. Fabulous news, Anna. :aktion033: I'm so happy for both you and Becky. I hope this is a big new chapter in both your lives...one of health and happiness for 2013.:thumbsup:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

soooooo happy to read that Becky will be coming home so she could get well, heal and get lots of cosy snuggles 

ლ(╹◡╹ლ) yaaaaay Becky !!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Keep going strong beautiful Beckie girl!!!!!! We are all pulling and praying for you to come home tomorrow and live a long, healthy and happy life. You deserve it!!!!!!:flowers::celebrate - firewor:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Yay Becky!!! Ana, please start a new thread when you bring Becky home, so that nobody misses the goods news, or is even late to find it. Okay?


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

oh for sure Sweetheart i will start a new thread tomorrow finally a happy one <3


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I just got online and read the wonderful news!!! :chili:

Anna, I am so so happy for you and Becky (and, her daddy, too)!! 

Anna, did the surgeon give you a timeframe as to how long it will take for Becky to completely heal? 

Although I know you are excited about bringing your precious fluff baby home tomorrow ... I hope you get some much needed rest and peaceful sleep tonight. 

Sending you and Becky much love and lots of hugs.:wub::wub:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Beautiful Marie ,

she will heal in 2 weeks her incision and about 2 weeks after that she should be good to go but we have to keep repeating bile acids for 6 months every 2 onths to see how the shunt is doing and if it was succesful and she stays on all liver meds for 2 months and special diet waiting for liver biopsy t see if she has underlying mvd pray she does not and this all behind us but mvd is not deadly and she will just have to be on all liver meds for life and special diet ............


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Happy for you and Becky 

Get some sleep tonight! You'll be busy tomorrow!!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Update I just called them Becky has been eating like a pig !!!! WOOOO HOOOOO she told im out of food and i had sent quite a bit , today she was cleaning herself this they told me is a good sign )))) and if all goes well she should be coming home in a few hours Pray guys this our last stretch !!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:chili::chili::chili::chili: yay glad that Becky is eating!? So glad she'll be coming home to you soon!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oink oink! :HistericalSmiley: You better keep her away from mud puddles when she comes home! I'm so glad she's eating well. Can't wait til you bring her home today! :chili:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Yay!!!!!!:chili: :chili: :chili: You must be soooooooo happy!!!!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's great news, I'm so happy she's doing well and maybe she's even home by now.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

We will be counting the hours with you until you bring little Becky home with you today!!! I am sure that you are looking forward to walking in the door with you today!!!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have tears in my eyes seeing all the support I have been recieving from all the beautiful Friends here on SM , you guys made the right so much easier its at 12 noon im going i want her getting examined this morning when they do their rounds at 9 am i thought about calling and telling them i will go earlier but i thought let her get examined real well this morning before coming home ......


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so happy for Becky and you!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

What a beautiful way to start a new day ... Becky is coming home with her Mommy!

Anna, I think you are a wise and wonderful Mommy for being patient with waiting for the doctors to do their round this morning before bringing your fluff baby home. Noon will be here before you know it! 

I am so so happy for you!! I wish I could be there to see you and your baby Becksters as you are reunited for her to come back home with you! 

Now please don't forget to give darling Becky gentle hugs and kisses from her Auntie Marie! And, happy hugs and lots of love for you, dearest Anna.:wub::wub:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh this is such great news. She will be in your arms very soon . ✿


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

So what is the status today Anna ???? are you getting becky home today???? I am so excited for you and just really really happy that things worked out well..............


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Just got the best phone call ever Becky is officially discharged we can go pick her up at 12 30 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Yaaaaaaaay for Becky!
Daisy and Max and I are all dancing!!!
:happy::happy::happy::happy::happy::happy::happy::happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

YAY! :cheer:

Give Becky lots of snuggles from all her aunties


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:cheer::happy::happy::cheer:

:sHa_banana::sHa_banana::sHa_banana:

artytime:arty: :yahoo::yahoo: :woohoo2::woohoo2::


::dancing banana:


:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Now that is just the best news ever that little Becky will be coming home at 12:30!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:hugging:Yeah!!!:happy dance:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thats awesome Anna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hugs to you both!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

:clap::clap:arty:I am so happy for you.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

aksm4 said:


> Just got the best phone call ever Becky is officially discharged we can go pick her up at 12 30 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:aktion033::aktion033: wonderful!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Let the happy dancing begin...:chili: :chili::chili: :chili::chili::chili:
So happy for you and Becky. I know you can't wait to have her in your arms. I hope someone else is going with you to get info you need. Or can you record it on a memo part of your cell phone? Also think of any questions on your way there and write them down. Can't wait until she's home. :walklikeanegyptian::walklikeanegyptian:


----------

